# Kleines Assembler Problem



## OrangeTea (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem, ich habe einen Code den ich mit 
tasm32 /z /ml /m1 <Datei.asm>,,; 
compillen und danach mit 
tlink32 -Tpe -c <Datei.obj>,<Datei.exe>,, import32.lib 
linken wollte aber ich habe ein Problem, beim Compillen zeigt der mir den Fehler an: 

Assembling file: F:14.asm to 14.OBJ 
call dword ptr [ebp+XRegEnumValueA] 
**Error** F:14.asm(1433) Undefined symbol: XRegEnumValueA 

Die betroffene stelle sieht so aus: 

```
push ecx 
push ebx 
mov ecx, dword ptr [ebp+RegHandle] 
push ecx 
call dword ptr [ebp+XRegEnumValueA]     ;Hier ist der Fehler
test eax, eax 
jnz CloseRegOpt
```
Ich glaube, dass mit dem Code alles in ordnung ist, blos das mir für dieses 
RegEnumValue irgentwas fehlt, sonst würde der ja nicht meckern. 
Weis jemand von euch, woh der Fehler genau liegt oder hat einen Tip für 
mich, wie ich das compilled und gelink bekomme ohne das der Fehler auftaucht?


----------



## stephsto (7. Juli 2005)

ja wo definierst du denn das XRegEnumValueA?


----------

